# Converting Cruze from US to England Specifications???



## RedRS99 (May 18, 2012)

I recently got orders to England and I need some info on how to convert my car to England specs. I know I need different color turn signals and a rear fog lamp. Has anyone done this and where could I get the parts to do it? Thanks!


----------



## DonYukon (Jun 7, 2013)

Contact your First Sgt about this , they should transfer the vehicle for free but converting it is very expensive If I can remember right. I know European cars are held at a Much Higher standerd then american cars . I think their is more to it then just lights . I want to say emissions play a role and so on


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

For starters the steering wheel is on the wrong side for England. If it is only temporary, why not get in touch with the British (English) Embassy and ask them what is required? Cars from other European countries visit England and they are LHD, so there must be some allowances made?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

In terms of emissions and everything the US has the strictest laws. Honestly if it is long term I'd almost just sell it and buy a new car once in England. I would follow Aussie's advice and contact someone on England's end to see what you need to do exactly.


----------



## DonYukon (Jun 7, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> In terms of emissions and everything the US has the strictest laws. Honestly if it is long term I'd almost just sell it and buy a new car once in England. I would follow Aussie's advice and contact someone on England's end to see what you need to do exactly.



I don't know, You maybe right however , I remember about a year ago a friend of mine PCSd from Cali to Germany and He wanted to bring his M3 Obviously , well customs told him that the vehicle needed several "modifications in order for it to meet German Safty and emission standards . Total cost with shipping and said mods totaled over 4700 , he ended up just buying an M3 over their . 

Here is a good Site I just googled with some good points
Importing a car into Germany from the U.S.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Check with your sergeant about who to talk to. 

The great thing about these cars being global is that the parts are out there to make this work. Take a look at Chevy's UK site, and you'll see what I mean: https://www.chevrolet.co.uk/cars/cruze-saloon/ If you do decide to convert your Cruze, it would be a unique car, since Chevy does not offer a sedan with the 1LT package and 1.4T gasoline engine in the UK. 

And, Chevy fail for showing a LHD Cruze in those pictures.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Sometimes I think different countries use these requirements to force people to buy a new car in their country.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Just be aware that getting an American manufactured vehicle certified in another country can be quite difficult, particularly if it is not a common import.

Not because of emissions, or standards, or any of those nice, simple, on-paper things, but because there is a tendency to regard their manufacture as "sub-standard." Now, before everyone rears back and starts to bleat about how much better American blah, blah, blah - *no* Korean- or European-built Cruze has shown up with an anti-freeze smell.

And it's _perception_ we are dealing with here, not reality, anyway.

And also there are a lot of bits that are subtly different in size, and types, and mounts - headlights, for example - and getting them passed by an engineer could be problematic.

And then there are parts - that engine was not sold in the UK, so no mac will know how to fix it, even if you do get the parts.

Warranty will probably be automatically voided, too.

All up, you would be better off selling it or garaging it, and buying something cheap and nasty while you are in the UK - and be prepared for a surprise as to *just* how expensive fuel is in Europe!


----------



## RedRS99 (May 18, 2012)

Well I have a lot of friends who brought their cars over and had little issues. They work with us to get it all done. The emissions in California are more strict than UK but I know the UK inspection is alot more involving. There must be a rear fog lamp, the headlights will be adjusted during inspection to the correct angle, but also the taillights need to have separate amber color signals. I will look into that Chevy UK site for sure as far as parts. I will be there 4 years and I guess I won't know for sure how difficult this is until I get there.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My 2012 ECO MT has amber turn signals, so unless GM changed the turn signals this shouldn't be an issue. While you're getting the rear fog lamp, go ahead and get the front fog lamps as well. GM has a switch specifically designed for front and rear fog lamps.


----------

